

7 Things To Prepare For As An Interaction Designer In Enterprise Software - dannysims
https://medium.com/design-ux/763c579f0bab

======
forgotAgain
_6) ‘Agile’ is an excuse to do it later_

That one line made the article worth reading.

~~~
dannysims
Thanks! When I was working with waterfall on my last project I couldn't wait
for an opportunity to do 'Agile'...Now I'm beginning to see its averse affect
on my team's decision making abilities.

